# schools (2+plus) of AGGRESSIVE fish



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

except for puffers, mbunas, piranhas, tiger barbs, and convicts(which would be 2 max right?)


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

exodons


----------



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

cmon ladies and gentlemen


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

theres freaking nothing else out there, if you dont want any of the fish you listed. And you could only have ONE convict in a 30g btw. American cichlids like convicts do not school.

schools of aggressive fish and 30 gallon tanks don't freaking mix, if you don't want exodons or dwarf puffers. Just resign yourself to it.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Howzit said:


> cmon ladies and gentlemen


 get a bigger tank if you want aggressive fish, 30g is not large enough


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Maybe two parrot fish....they will eventually outgrow the aquarium...your gonna have to upgrade ina year or two if you want aggressive fish, your also gonna have to buy babies...


----------



## aznkon (Apr 27, 2004)

i agree with everyone else. if u want aggressive fish u gotta have a bigger tank. that thing can only hold semi-aggressive at best.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

if you want agressive fish your best off with a pair of convicts... but since you dont want convicts theer really are not that many agressive fish that you could keep 2+ in taht tank. if you want to get 2+ agressive fish i would suggest a 75g and get some bigger cichlids


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> if you want agressive fish your best off with a pair of convicts... but since you dont want convicts theer really are not that many agressive fish that you could keep 2+ in taht tank. if you want to get 2+ agressive fish i would suggest a 75g and get some bigger cichlids


 yeah, cons when breeding are super aggressive fish


----------



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

alright so 1 pair of convicts


----------



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

how many jewels?


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

or natives


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

you couldn't keep anything with a grown convict pair in a 30g.


----------



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

yes p45 no jewels with the pair of cons, but what if i just went with the jewels instead of the cons. I researhed that the jewels breed easily so I could only put one pair in my tank?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Predatory, but not agressive: leaf fish or butterfly fish...


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

or a couple freshwater barracude if its a 33 long


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

picky picky...








I would suggest cons also


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

con man said:


> or a couple freshwater barracude if its a 33 long


 why did you revive this thread, you little troll.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Paul said:


> con man said:
> 
> 
> > or a couple freshwater barracude if its a 33 long
> ...


 Just to annoy you


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Kory said:


> Paul said:
> 
> 
> > con man said:
> ...










now he must suffer.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

dont bust out the Asian Prince!!!!

noooooooooooooooooooo!!!

PS: Asian Prince kicks ass.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Predatory, but not agressive: leaf fish or butterfly fish...


A butterfly fish would be good. You would need something else in there with it though, perhaps load of tiger barbs and some dwarf cichlids. i know theyre not "aggressive" but meaner than you average community fish (great fun to watch too).


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2004)

How about whalecatfish (cetopsis)?
I wanted to buy them, but I was told they are far too aggresive and predatory for a community tank.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Peacock said:


> dont bust out the Asian Prince!!!!
> 
> noooooooooooooooooooo!!!
> 
> PS: Asian Prince kicks ass.












wohen nankan has no tolerance for that type of behavior.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Dwarf SHs...


----------

